# Oh i did it NOW!! ?is there a fix?



## 99wolfsedition (Jan 22, 2007)

So in doing a large scale tune up/maintenance/parts replace to fix all my fuel problems I (like a idiot) separated the two halves of the fuel distributor :facepalm: . I could not get it apart only separated it maybe by 1/4inch. So I just put the two halves back together and cleaned plunger part. Put everything back together and of course now there is fuel seeping from between the two halves.
My question is; is there a gasket to be replaced in there, or are the surfaces machined and only seal under tourqe and ABSOLUTE flatness? 
Any ideas?
I did not go crazy tourqing it back together, should I realy tourqe them together?

Edit
CAr is a
1987 VW cabriolet wolfsburg, 1.8l 8v CIS-K-lamba(w/ o2) 010auto


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Torque it hard. There are no gaskets to be had for those.


----------



## 99wolfsedition (Jan 22, 2007)

*Do not ever never ever seperate the fuel distributor*

is there a value i should not exceed?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

stripped threads or broken bolts


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

OK, it could be just a joking kind of answer/advise, but stripped threads or broken bolts to me does not seem like a good method of repairing this. Those things are a little expensive to be cranking too hard on the small screws. There is some kind of sealant on the metal surfaces from the factory. It is more of a film that you can't see very well, but it is there none the less. If it were my car I would do a search on the Internet. I remember there being a write-up in a Porsche site about rebuilding them and the author shows and says what he used to seal the two halves. It was some small bottle with an Indian head on it or something like that, can't remember.


----------



## 99wolfsedition (Jan 22, 2007)

yes I do know of the sealant that the factory applied to the halves, but don’t know what it is called. I tried to re-torque it again with no success so i think my next effort will to get some of this sealant and then clamp the two halves together the tighten screws (27-torx) then remove clamps and torque. Well see how it goes, unless there is any other input out there from anyone.

waterwheels- thanks ill take a look for that thread


----------



## 99wolfsedition (Jan 22, 2007)

Permatex Indian head shellac is the sealent recommended to use, and i remember i have some of this from doing the header on the old mk3 jetta.
thanks again whaterwheels


----------



## yellowjacket500 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey did you get your Distributor to seal?? I was wanting to open up mine and clean. My GTI project sat for about 7 years before I got it and the gasoline was nasty. Just wondering if the shellac works good. Thx


----------



## 99wolfsedition (Jan 22, 2007)

I have not messed with it the car runs and it only sweats does not actually puddle. I have not tried.cause in some of the Porsh forms I read, there is a thin steel gasket inside that needs to set just right, so in fear of destroying it, ive left it as be for now. But have used that indianhead before it does do its job and am sure it would work. If your breavenough to have at it. It seems though if you just really shot some cleaner inside and really soak the whole unit, it seems to do a great job. 

Good luck!

Im just going to source a good one.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowjacket500 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I am going to be brave enough as soon as I can get a day to work on the poor neglected bunny... I will Update if it works good for me, and to the level of difficulty..


----------



## 99wolfsedition (Jan 22, 2007)

Intrested to know your results and see what you find

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

